# Can't wait for this pairing!



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Mini lamancha "sage" on left and Nig Dwarf cross on right. (Need a name)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Male or female?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Male


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I hope they have her lack of ears and his eyes I bet they will be adorable.either way. I suck at names so not even going there lol


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

And she is polled!


----------

